# Basic DIY not working out for me, Help please



## DanTheMan (5/9/16)

Hi guys, DIYnoob here

Having some trouble with the hole DIY thing and i dont know who to ask without feeling shameful.
Anyway,

I made a one flavour mix the 22nd August. Recipe as follow:
70/30 VG/PG ratio
50/50 VG/PG Nicotine
10% Condensed milk flavour

I Gave it 3 hot water baths and breathed it for 36 hours in 12 hour intervals (lets say, every 3rd day).
This is steeping for 2 weeks now and no success.
It smells absolutely great but burns my throat and tastes like giving up with a hint of .

I made another flavour more than a month ago and it also tastes like (Cant remember the recipe).

Should i be patient with the steeping process or should i be able to taste something now, what am i doing wrong.

Thanks for the help


----------



## zadiac (5/9/16)

How much nicotine did you put in? How much did you make and what is the percentage of the nicotine?

I wouldn't use condensed milk on its own in a juice. I'd used it minimal with other dessert type flavors. It's a bit harsh at 10% on its own.


----------



## SAVaper (5/9/16)

DanTheMan said:


> I made a one flavour mix the 22nd August. Recipe as follow:
> 70/30 VG/PG ratio
> 50/50 VG/PG Nicotine
> 10% Condensed milk flavour



Please help me understand the Nic you mention. What is the final strength you want and what did you start with?
I only use 36mg/ml in PG Nic to get a 6mg/ml juice.


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/9/16)

DanTheMan said:


> Hi guys, DIYnoob here
> 
> Having some trouble with the hole DIY thing and i dont know who to ask without feeling shameful.
> Anyway,
> ...



This may sound like a stupid, stupid question but what watts are you vaping on

I found that with higher watts on my 0.6 ohm build creams taste burnt and disgusting and need to tone the watts

The other thing is sometimes flavours dont work on there own especially some creams and milks..its used to define flavour profiles rather than create them

Maybe try a condensed milk and pistachio where the pistachio is the main flavour and the condensed milks adds depth

Last advise..start off with tested recipes to get the confidence factor...thats what I did...e-liquid-recipes.com create your flavour stash and then click what can i make

Dont blame your DIY skills and dont give up

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/9/16)

DanTheMan said:


> Hi guys, DIYnoob here
> 10% Condensed milk flavour



I assume you are referring to the Clyrolinx condensed milk? If so, the recommended % is about 3%

Hang in there!


----------



## RichJB (5/9/16)

Also, what brand of condensed milk is it? If it's Flavour Art or Clyrolinx, 10% is waaaaaaay too much.


----------



## PsiSan (5/9/16)

Well id depends on the type of "burn" you are getting. Normally if it is to much and it feels like your lungs and throat hit is to much generally speaking its nicotine. If it just tastes burned it can be that you over flavoured.


----------



## DanTheMan (5/9/16)

@zadiac @SAVaper 
Thanks guys, received your help in 2 minutes, love this forum

I dont mix the condensed milk with anything because i would have loved the pure condensed milk taste (addict)

The Nic is a 50 vg 50 pc ratio.
36mg streangth and end result was a 3mg
I made a 10ml batch to start things out.

Mix below:
0.4ml VG nic
0.4ml PG nic
6.6ml VG Base
2.6ml PG Base
1ml condensed milk 

it smells soo good though 

@incredible_hullk 
Settings as follows:
2 seconds on 60 watt
then it switches to 250C TC with a wattage of 48 (not sure how to change this). Using fuchai 213 with AVO 24
I don't think that i understand everything (Anything) about vaping yet but flavours i buy tastes good.


----------



## Jpq (5/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> I assume you are referring to the Clyrolinx condensed milk? If so, the recommended % is about 3%
> 
> I believe it would be Clyrolinx, im pretty good at Diying and only smoke my own, i have one premium juice in my collection,but the clyrolinx i bought is hitting the throut like a mofo, i went down , then way down on the % kept getting the prob. Bought Cappellas and boom!!!! got my flavour back.


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/9/16)

To change the watts in TC mode...hold down the up and fire button and it asks you for preheat watts...that is the same watts you will vape under TC mode

As far as I know and my 213 does the same you cant have a preheat watts and actual watts under usage

If there is a way pls let me know


----------



## DanTheMan (5/9/16)

@PsiSan @RichJB 
The brand is from vapowave (cheapest). R30 

The burn im getting is a harsh throut hit but as the calculator said, its supposed to be 3mg nic.
this is with all my flavours so it must be something im doing wrong.

i made about 6 flavours and only one worked out TFC butterscotch, but i didnt keep notes...... no0o0b.


----------



## NewOobY (5/9/16)

mmmm, everyone seems to think you using to much NIC, but it could be that you using to much PG - because essentially after adding nic to your base mix of PG/VG it is still 70/30 but after you add the condensed milk it is not 70/30 anymore. 

PG can also make a harsher throat hit. Maybe try less condensed milk as well, it may solve your problem. If i were you get a fruit flavour and mix that up it will be a win man, trust me. Just hang in there DIY is  and once you get that first awesome recipe that works you wont turn back.


----------



## DanTheMan (5/9/16)

@incredible_hullk . Ahhh, then it preheats to 60watt for 2 seconds

@Jpq please see link below.
I didnt think the type of flavour you buy would make a diff.
is there anyway to save this because i bought like 5 - 6 flavours and i dont make much money to replace it.

http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.ph...ce-diy-self-mixing-in-pg-distilled-water.html


----------



## Caveman (5/9/16)

DanTheMan said:


> Hi guys, DIYnoob here
> 
> Having some trouble with the hole DIY thing and i dont know who to ask without feeling shameful.
> Anyway,
> ...


I feel you @DanTheMan, Took me a whole 2 months to make my first good DIY juice. I don't want to be negative towards Vapeowave (always have great service from them) , but I just don't like their house brand juices. When you are just starting out, maybe you ought to try to stick to some of the major international houses, TFA,FA,CAP,FW,INW etc etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DanTheMan (5/9/16)

the end result is actually 70/30 and that should be fine ? 

@jdq _"If so, the recommended % is about 3%"_
Is there any way to see what the recommended % should be or is it just trail and error.
I'm doing lots and lots of trail but only getting errors.


----------



## PsiSan (5/9/16)

I have never tried vapeowave. So cant comment on their concentrates. Also how do you keep your nic? And remember to take notes


----------



## DanTheMan (5/9/16)

@Caveman Thanks man.
Guess its back to saving for new flavour then. sigh..


----------



## RichJB (5/9/16)

@DanTheMan, this is the downside of mixing with less well known and local flavours - not enough people have tried them to establish a good starting percentage. With Vapeowave, I would start at around 5%. I did their Peanut Butter at 10% and it was quite strong. It's easier to have a weak mix which you can add more flavour to than an overpoweringly strong/chemical/perfume mix that you have to dilute with more nic, VG and PG.

Also, be aware that economy in flavours is about more than the cost of the 10ml bottle. Flavour Art (FA) flavourings are loved throughout the DIY world, there is loads of information and recipes on FA, and you generally need 3% or less of FA flavours. With some other flavour brands, you need 12% of the flavour to get the same strength as FA. That is four times as much. You can get 10ml FA flavours for R40. So you would need to be paying R10 for the weaker flavour brand in order to get the same bang for buck.


----------



## PsiSan (5/9/16)

I also had good success with pirates grog and clyrolinx. The thing is you still need to fill out the flavours. I do own TFA condensed milk and works wonders in bakery recipes. Wont reccomend it as a stand alone. Maybe post your flavour stash and we can bang you out somethng else.


----------



## NewOobY (5/9/16)

@Khan83 maybe you can help this young fellow DIY-er out, I know you've used there concentrates before.


----------



## DanTheMan (5/9/16)

@RichJB Thanks a lot for the advice. Really appreciate it and it makes sense.

@PsiSan heres what i got. bunch of weird flavours, thats why i dont mix


----------



## Igno (5/9/16)

I 've tasted Vapeowave's condensed milk on its's own at 4% and it was real good, FA's condensed milk, not good on it's own but really good in a mix so I would ad some VG and PG and throw it in a baby bottle warmer at 40 degrees celcius for 3 hours for a quick steep. Just my 2 cents, as I've tasted Vapeowave's condensed milk before and know it's really good on it's own. Good luck


----------



## gertvanjoe (5/9/16)

DanTheMan said:


> @PsiSan @RichJB
> The brand is from vapowave (cheapest). R30
> 
> The burn im getting is a harsh throut hit but as the calculator said, its supposed to be 3mg nic.
> ...



Another ( likely silly ) question. Did you shake the crap out of your nicotine before using ? Hotspots can happen

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (5/9/16)

Alexi said:


> Website only launched 1st september


are you a supporting vendor on ecigssa? your profile does not show it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DanTheMan (5/9/16)

@gertvanjoe . If you mean shaking the crap out of the finished product then . OMG yes 
if you mean shake the nic before the mix, not at all.

@Igno thanks for the info. will try mixing it with VG, still have a load of that


----------



## SAVaper (5/9/16)

DanTheMan said:


> @gertvanjoe . If you mean shaking the crap out of the finished product then . OMG yes
> if you mean shake the nic before the mix, not at all.
> 
> @Igno thanks for the info. will try mixing it with VG, still have a load of that



Shake your nic before mixing with anything. Like mentioned, hot spots can happen and then your % is out.
I only tried 2 flavours on their own and never again. Did not work for me. Now I piggyback on recipes from more experienced guys.
Look for a recipe you think you may like and then get those flavours.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DanTheMan (5/9/16)

Thank you for the help

From now on i will:
Shake the &^% out of my nic
Buy concentrates that experts use in their mixes and replicate that recipe
Maybe give TFA\FA a chance
Start with concentrates at 3% instead of 10% 

You guys have been very helpful
When i start to get the hang of things i'll do a giveaway.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Soutie (5/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> I only tried 2 flavours on their own and never again. Did not work for me. Now I piggyback on recipes from more experienced guys.



I find that FA fruit flavours are generally very good stand alone if I'm looking for something nice and simple to Vape.


----------



## RichJB (5/9/16)

FA also make a range of flavours which are, of themselves, mixes - Tiramisu, Torrone, Metaphor, Labyrinth, Wow, Euphoria, Hypnotic Mist, Morning Sun, UP, etc. These are decent standalone vapes which give a bit more complexity than a simple one-ingredient vape.

The problem with only trying recipes is that you will never really get a feel for what each flavour is adding. I did a mix of TFA Silly Rabbit with Vapeowave Marshmallow and Vapeowave Cream recently. Iirc Silly Rabbit was around 8% with Cream and Marshmallow at about 4% each. It was truly disgusting and I had to bin it. I felt physically ill vaping it. But now I don't know why it was bad. I've vaped Silly Rabbit on its own and while it's not great standalone, it's at least vapeable. So now what killed the mixture - did I get percentages wrong, is it just a stupendously unsuitable flavour mix, is the Vapeowave Cream bad, or is the Vapeowave Marshmallow the culprit? The only way I can know is to mix Cream and Marshmallow on their own.

The flipside of that is that a flavour in a mix can give you an entirely different sensation from that same flavour on its own. HIC's recipes are full of notes that he will add, for example, tobacco flavour to a non-tobacco juice. And you won't taste tobacco in the finished juice. He is adding the tobacco for sweetness or coolness or some other aspect, and adding it in such small quantities that the tobacco cannot be discerned in the final recipe.

So DIY is much like being a chef I suppose, a lifelong journey to find out not only what each ingredient does on its own, but what it does in concert with each other ingredient.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (5/9/16)

Try FA croissant or FW choc mint, they could work as stand alone. FA croissant can be likened to lemon cream biscuits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## RichJB (5/9/16)

I saw a funny description of FA Croissant somewhere: "So now FA has found a way to sell us their usual lemon but this time in the guise of French pastry."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (5/9/16)

DanTheMan said:


> @gertvanjoe . If you mean shaking the crap out of the finished product then . OMG yes
> if you mean shake the nic before the mix, not at all.
> 
> @Igno thanks for the info. will try mixing it with VG, still have a load of that



I mean shaking the nic before the mix


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/9/16)

moonunit said:


> Try FA croissant or FW choc mint, they could work as stand alone. FA croissant can be likened to lemon cream biscuits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


in what alternate universe us croissant like a lemon biscuit...and to think it was in my cart


----------



## moonunit (5/9/16)

@incredible_hulk haha, got a big surprise when I tasted it. Had big plans to make a nice croissant recipe, and then realized it tasted nothing like croissant, although it work perfectly in a lemon cream recipe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (5/9/16)

DanTheMan said:


> Thank you for the help
> 
> From now on i will:
> Shake the &^% out of my nic
> ...



Well ... do experiment, just don't think your first experiment will taste great  And experiment by checking out some recommended %'s too. But yeah, if great off the bat is what you are after the recipe route should be tops ( I only do the recipe route for now, did try a few single flavour / doubles taking into consideration their recommended % )


----------



## Andre (5/9/16)

moonunit said:


> @incredible_hulk haha, got a big surprise when I tasted it. Had big plans to make a nice croissant recipe, and then realized it tasted nothing like croissant, although it work perfectly in a lemon cream recipe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wondering what to do with FA Croissant. Single or in a lemon cream recipe. Do you have a specific lemon cream recipe you used it in?


----------



## moonunit (5/9/16)

I do will post it in the DIY thread a little later. Still needs some tweaks but after a week it is bang on, after a month the lemon settles a bit too much and the biscuit begins to take over. 

Apologies for the derailment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## DanTheMan (5/9/16)

Do you get a bacon flavour?
that would be freggin epic


----------

